# Stihl TS 700



## Tothemax (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello. I have a TS 700 that needs a new piston and cylinder. I googled and found lots of aftermarket and OEM options but some say there could be two different versions. Can someone tell me what version I need? 

SN/166503863

Thanks


----------



## ironman_gq (Jun 14, 2017)

Should be a P/N on the factory cylinder


----------



## Tothemax (Jun 14, 2017)

I did not see one.


----------

